# Horse Hauling Family looking for FIRST Rig



## SWEBOland (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I am selling my 4 horse trailer w/LQ and a 2003 Dodge Cummins Dually in order to buy a Class C motorhome to haul a bumper pull trailer.  I am NEW to the RV world...know a lot about horse trailer brands and packages but nothing about Camper Brands.  Almost ALL that I have been looking at are Ford Engines- v8's and v10s.  I am curious on which I should get in that department as well as the quality of the Camper manufacturers.  I am concerned about quality, ie: leaky roofs, bad cabinetry, etc.  I am only looking to get about $25K for my truck and trailer, so my budget will actually be less than $20K when all is said and done.  I am not a mechanic and don't want to have to pretend to be   ALL info will be greatly appreciated.  AND- if anyone is looking for an honest Diesel Dually to haul a camper...mine is priced at $11,500 by itself.  OR trade for Class C.

Thanks so much!


----------



## LEN (Jun 19, 2013)

First you are not going to have the power you had with your present setup. A good big block V-8 chev or ford V-10 is your best bet. Is your total budget $20000 or is that for MH only? If for MH only you should do OK, but not great. Just look over the one you purchase really well. Then have a survey done on the rig by RV teck to check on all systems, this will cost about $300 but could really save your tush. Your fuel per gallon will be near half of the diesel. Look for a good hitch already installed 10,000lb. Don't be afraid to go a days travel for the MH this will give you more options.

LEN


----------



## KarenS144 (Jun 19, 2013)

How many horses are you hauling?  You really need to crunch the numbers and know how much weight you'll be towing them make sure the MH can handle it.

I'm jealous, btw!  I ride and love horse camping but DH doesn't.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2013)

You will be limited to tow 5K and under with most Class C.


----------

